# One man band (an actual one)



## LotsOfNothing (Oct 3, 2009)

Oh my god it's so cool.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l2xOw-VXe_g


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Oct 4, 2009)

I'd give that guy five bux.


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 4, 2009)

Holy shit.  I'd give that guy like 20 bucks.  That's awesome.


----------



## Furlone (Oct 4, 2009)

I saw another video of this guy I think 2007 or 08. If he is doing it this long, he must be getting some income from this


----------



## RoqsWolf (Oct 4, 2009)

Wow this guys got some talent, I wonder how he got all the instruments.


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 4, 2009)

RoqsWolf said:


> Wow this guys got some talent, I wonder how he got all the instruments.


Bought them.

Just because he's a street performer doesn't mean that he's poor and homeless.


----------



## Kirizaki (Oct 5, 2009)

Give him some moneh. He's cool.


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Oct 5, 2009)

Now that's talent.


----------



## Hir (Oct 5, 2009)

Fuck. That is amazing.


----------



## twelvestring (Oct 8, 2009)

I was getting into that, but how could those people just give him change?


----------

